# set locale



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm on kde5.

`setenv LANG sv_SE.ISO8859-1`


Always defaults to, after restarting the machine.

```
LANG=sv_SE.ISO8859-1
LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_COLLATE="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_TIME="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE.ISO8859-1"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello, jackson

its possible and i think also recommended to use KDE`s systemsettings (sysutils/plasma5-systemsettings) to change the language etc.. in KDE environment.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

jackson said:


> Always defaults to, after restarting the machine.


Environment variables don't get "permanently" stored. They're always transient. 


```
dice@armitage:~ % csh
dice@armitage:~ % setenv SOMEVAR foobar
dice@armitage:~ % echo $SOMEVAR
foobar
dice@armitage:~ % exit
exit
dice@armitage:~ % echo $SOMEVAR
SOMEVAR: Undefined variable.
dice@armitage:~ %
```










						Chapter 24. Localization - i18n/L10n Usage and Setup
					

FreeBSD supports localization into many languages, allowing users to view, input, or process data in non-English languages




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you Alexander. Using Plasma5-settings did work.
Thank you SirDice for clearing things up.

There's no remedy for idiocy that I know of. I should have tried changing kde5 settings (but I didn't because I'm an idiot)


----------

